

Ask HN: Permantly phasing out a site – How to do it properly? - moepstar

o, i have a website which i haven&#x27;t updated in years and am finally planning to shut it down but at the same time want to make sure it is still there to read for the public (niche website, still has some historical information that might be relevant for some).<p>Since it is running on WordPress and i am not exactly keen on updating and maintaining that anymore, what would be the best way to still have it available for others to read and get rid of WordPress?<p>One way i could see is spider and save it with something like HTTrack and put up the static HTML-Copy. The other way i can think of is to provide a link to a web.archive.org snapshot.<p>However, since the web.archive.org snapshot might disappear in the case of a HDD-failure there (and IIRC they don&#x27;t keep backups, what&#x27;s gone is gone for good) this options isn&#x27;t ideal.<p>I plan on keeping the domain, since the few $ for an .org domain a year are worth the inconvenience to me compared to updating all registrations and whatnot which still have that domains email somewhere in user profiles etc.<p>HN, how do you deal with such situations?
======
Jeremy1026
Why not disable guest commenting/posting. Then delete the login page? That
will effectively turn the page into an archive. You would still have to keep
the database running, but that is trivial.

~~~
moepstar
Still, there'll be truckloads of WP scripts (and at least one theme) under the
hood which might or might not have exploits found in the future...

Therefore i, ideally, want to get rid of the liabiltiy WordPress is.

